# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  La nouvelle tablette LCD signature STU-520 de Wacom amliore la communication avec la clientle

## Mejdi20

*La nouvelle tablette LCD signature STU-520 de Wacom amliore la communication avec la clientle sur le point de vente*

Wacom annonce en avant premire la dernire ne de sa gamme de produits de signature numrique : la tablette LCD signature STU-520. Idales pour les entreprises telles que banques, htels et commerces, les tablettes signature permettent d'enregistrer des signatures numrique manuscrites dans des situations o gestion de flux numrique et niveau de scurit lev sont essentiels. De plus, la STU-520 constitue un support innovant pour signaler une marque, ou afficher une publicit ou une promotion commerciale sur le point de vente. En effet, elle est quipe du premier cran LCD couleur de Wacom capable dafficher des images et logos haute rsolution. La STU-520 sera commercialise  lautomne 2010.

Avec la STU-520, les clients peuvent facilement apposer leur signature numrique manuscrite  diverses occasions, comme la validation dun reu dans une boutique, dun formulaire douverture de compte bancaire ou dun contrat tlphonique, ou mme pour senregistrer  leur arrive dans un htel. La signature est prsente en temps rel lorsquun utilisateur lappose sur lcran de la tablette - une exprience similaire  celle de l'criture sur un document papier.

Petite et compacte, la STU-520 est dote d'un cran panoramique de haute qualit de 10,4 cm par 6,5 cm offrant une rsolution WVGA de 800 x 480 points. Elle peut tre facilement programme pour afficher des contenus tels que logos d'entreprise ou contenus marketing. Pour rendre lutilisation encore plus facile pour le client, il est possible de programmer laffichage de boutons de diffrentes couleur  l'cran  le vert pour rpondre oui et le rouge pour rpondre non par exemple. Lorsque la fonction signature nest pas active, lcran peut galement servir  prsenter des remises spciales ou des promotions commerciales.

Comme les autres tablettes signature de la gamme, la STU-520 est base sur la technologie de stylet brevete de Wacom. Parce que les stylets ne comportent ni fil ni batterie, leur utilisation est ergonomique et ils ne ncessitent aucune maintenance. Outre la position physique xy du stylet, toutes les tablettes Wacom captent la pression et la vitesse du stylet pendant le processus de signature. Ces donnes (positions xy et pression) permettent ensuite de gnrer des profils biomtriques individuels pour chaque signataire.

Pour plus d'informations sur la gamme de tablettes signature de Wacom, consultez le site http://signature.wacom.eu/

Pour plus dinformations sur la gamme de produits et de services de Wacom Europe, consultez le site www.wacom.eu.


*A propos de Wacom*

Wacom Europe GmbH est une filiale de Wacom Company, Ltd. (code Bourse de Tokyo : 6727). Fonde en 1983, Wacom est une socit mondiale base au Japon, avec des filiales et des bureaux de soutien marketing et commercial dans plus de 150 pays rpartis sur les cinq continents. La vision de Wacom, qui tend  rapprocher les hommes et la technologie via des interfaces naturelles, lui a permis de devenir le premier fabricant mondial de tablettes  stylet, dcrans interactifs  stylet et de solutions dinterfaces numriques. La technologie de pointe des outils de saisie intuitive de Wacom a t utilise pour crer numriquement quelques-uns des plus remarquables films, effets spciaux, uvres dart, crations de mode et designs dans le monde et offre de surcrot aux hommes daffaires et aux amateurs la technologie leader dinterfaage pour leur permettre dexprimer leur personnalit. Ses millions de clients utilisent sa technologie de stylet sensible  la pression et fonctionnant sans fil, ni batterie.

La socit offre galement ses produits en solutions OEM aux plus grands fabricants des marchs complmentaires. La technologie d′interface de Wacom, appele Wacom Feel IT Technologies, est galement propose comme une solution intgre aux partenaires stratgiques. La plupart des tablettes PC actuelles comptent sur les fonctionnalits avances et la fiabilit de la technologie de saisie de Wacom.

----------

